# Hauling sheetgoods/lumber with a small car



## Knekkebjoern (Jul 6, 2007)

I am the owner of a 2001 VW Jetta, a model not known for it's hauling capacity or spacious cargo room. I am wondering how other small-car owners manage to haul around all the raw materials… should I look into installing a roof rack? What's recommended?

Thank you all.
K


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are wanting to do this on more than rare occasion get a pickup truck, or rent one of the trucks that big boxes offer.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

I was about to say the same thing sIKE… Hauling sheet goods on a car that small can be dangerous. The odd stick of lumber or two, yeah, put it on your roof with plenty of padding. More than that, buy in bulk and rent a delivery truck from the Borg.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got an old civic (12 yrs old) and people are amazed at what I can fit into that car. If I put the back seats flat forward and tilte the front seat all the way back (and remove the headrest) I can fit a 9' board in there. I was able to fit about 150 board feet of walnut in 8-9' lengths.

Sheet goods are a little trickier. I've seen trailer hitches for cars. I know that serious hauling can strain the engine on a car, but as long as the weight of the trailer + the material doesn't exceed about 600 lbs, I don't see how it can be a problem (since that is a reasonable passenger weight). I haven't done this yet, but thats mostly because I'm not sure how much longer my car will last.

I'd add that converting to a pickup from a small car would cost you WAY more in fuel than the cost of a small trailer. Just my opinion.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

I would install a hitch and rent or buy a small trailer. It will be easier to load and unload sheet goods from a trailer than from the top of your Jetta.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know what you could do to solve your problem, but I do know what NOT to do…..lol.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Hokie, that depends on the size of the pickup truck, the little toy sized ones will haul hobbyist or light contractor sized loads nicely and won't gulp too much fuel. Much depends of course on whether or not the vehicle must also serve as a commuting or other high use vehicle.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree Derek. I'm assuming that if he is asking this question, he's not producing the volumes that would warrant purchasing a truck, and therefore needs another daily driver.

If I could have a 3rd car, it would be an old pickup. I had an explorer as a 3rd car, but driving it 600 miles in 2 yrs didn't warrant the cost to maintain/insure it, so it was sold.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

K,
While I do have access to a truck on occasion (nice neighbor), I use my car for 90% of my hauling. Roof racks are the way to go. If I remember right, your car has the attach points on the roof for a VW rack system. I have a BMW 330 and with the roof bars, I can haul plywood sheets (ripped to 2×8) and planks. I have had rather sizable loads (roof bars are rated for 300 lbs) and I take the back roads back to my shop to keep the speeds slow.

Another option, you could get a "Hidden Hitch" installed on your car (like they do in Europe) and get yourself a small (even foldable) trailer to shlep your materials and projects around.

Good luck…

Tom


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

I learned this trick from my friends at REI. They stick one of those foam sleeping pads on top of their cars and tie down surfboards and kayaks. It works pretty well. I use it sometimes on my Civic when I'm hauling lumber. I am careful when I'm on the freeway and I don't carry sheet goods that way unless I can get back without taking the freeway.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Tom,
That "hidden hitch" idea looks like a real winner. Looks to cost under $200 as well. Add in a little more for the trailer and you are well on your way.


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

I put a Thule roof rack on my 98 Jetta and I haul 4×8' plywood sheets and lumber that way. If your rear seat folds down you can also haul lumber that way loading from the trunk.


----------



## webbrowan (Jan 5, 2016)

I would also first try stuffing those woods through the trunk across the knocked-down rear seats to the front passenger's. If that won't provide enough room or is too much of a hassle, then I would consider a hitch as opposed to a roof rack. This is because of the lesser damage a back hitch would do in comparison against the impact on the roof of your car regardless of the weight.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Go get one of those cheap little trailers at Harbor Freight. Then start saving up for a pickup.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

As a teen I worked at a lumber yard and saw it all.

I have seen cars sling 20' lengths of PVC under the car.

But the one that fits this conversation and really sticks out in my mind AS A DONT DO THIS was when I saw a Ford Fiesta tie-with that cheap twine they give you at the lumber yard-13 sheets of 3/4 PT ply on the top of the car. I dont know how far they got. I would never do this. Rough est is that was 1000 lbs on the roof.

Dont do this. Please. Rent a truck. Get a friend with a truck.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Get a hitch from eTrailer.com and a utility trailer. Most towns have a place that makes their own trailers. I only have a Camry and that's how I move things. I know it's a little bigger but I have the same issues when it comes to plywood and lots of lumber that won't fit with the backseat laid down. The hitches are designed so you can install them yourself. They also have wiring kits for the lights. The hitch and trailer may run you ~1k but that's a LOT cheaper than a new pickup!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you think he still has his Jetta 8 years later?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> Do you think he still has his Jetta 8 years later?
> 
> - dhazelton


Oh my…that's funny  We just recently got rid of a Durango bought new in 1998 so some people do keep vehicles a LONG time.

I guess it depends on whether he overloaded it or not


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Sold it? hes on the same tank of gas.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

As sirIbe said 
" I have seen cars sling 20' lengths of PVC under the car".......... I have seen long pieces of lumber (2×6s)
hauled this way. Just tied with rope to the front and back bumpers…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

The question was asked 8 years ago. I hope the OP figured it out.


----------



## Knekkebjoern (Jul 6, 2007)

I sold it a while ago.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

What did you replace it with?


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Gold.


----------



## Knekkebjoern (Jul 6, 2007)

volvo xc70, with racks. Much easier to haul things around


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

> I would also first try stuffing those woods through the trunk across the knocked-down rear seats to the front passenger's. If that won't provide enough room or is too much of a hassle, then I would consider a hitch as opposed to a roof rack. This is because of the lesser damage a back hitch would do in comparison against the impact on the roof of your car regardless of the weight.
> 
> - webbrowan


This must be some kind of record for necro posting. 8 years !


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I love this pic, it actually happened here across the street from the Waldorf MD HD, if you know the area, you'll recognize the IHOP parking lot. HD had this picture posted next to the twine dispenser for awhile, with a claim that the owner stacked it himself when HD refused.


>


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"Necro posting" - love that term!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> I don t know what you could do to solve your problem, but I do know what NOT to do…..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that pic makes me laugh every time, especially the woman nappin in the passenger seat


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to do a lot of photoshop for a living.I have to ask why the rear glass isn't blown out on the car. Methinks it's a fake.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I used to do a lot of photoshop for a living.I have to ask why the rear glass isn t blown out on the car. Methinks it s a fake.
> 
> - dhazelton


Also the front tire is disproportionately bigger than the rear one,it definitely looks photoshopped.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Graphic artists that I've worked with have said the same: pic is a fake. I wouldn't recognize the tell-tale signs of photo editing, but I doubt like crazy that those few loops of nylon twine would hold that monster load of 4xs and OSB, i.e. given the angle the entire damn load should be on the ground.

BTW, first saw this pic in '99 or '00. My guess is that the vehicle is a "tuner's" toy or a low-rider's project, and then the editor snagged and placed an image of building supplies.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Before I got a pick up truck I used a system called Quick & Easy.. They would clamp to the gutters on the roof of the car. A 2×4 would be fastened across the roof to them. The problem these days is that new cars aren't being made with the rain gutters any more…
They'd work on an older vehicle though.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My brother has a Mazda 3 and for < $1K he has a folding trailer with decking, hitch, drawbar, ball & wiring harness. These combined give him at least 4' x 8' material capacity and more payload capacity than 90% of the half ton trucks on the road, plus scratching up a trailer while loading or unloading isn't as problematic as scratching a truck. I have a truck because I want and need a truck but don't convince yourself that it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

Living on the east coast (where pick-up trucks are rare but BMW's are common)...never needed directions to a Home Depot…just follow the path of plywood/sheetrock lying in the shoulders!


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

The problem with owning a truck is that when people move they call you. I've never seen a guy with a two seater sports car help with moving…


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a roof top carrier that I could use to control the weather. Any time I tied a piece of plywood to the top the wind increased to 20 mph.
BJ


----------

